# $40 Million Lotto 649. How will YOU play?



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Wednesday's Lotto 649 is now over $40 million bucks. I was wondering how ehMacers will play when the jackpot gets this big.

I buy two quick picks and the extra for each draw all year long, but the last three draws, four friends have tossed in $15 each and we bought 30 quick picks, to no avail so far.

What strategy will you or your group employ to try and win the big one?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I am busy developing a space / time refractor that will allow me to see a few days into the future. I will use it to see what the winning numbers are. I will let you all know how it turns out.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Won't play.

You have a greater chance of being killed in a car accident driving to the store to get your ticket than you have of winning the jackpot.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

The odds of winning are 1 in 14 million


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I'll buy a couple of tickets for fun, but I won't go overboard like some people I know.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i keep buying my one ticket as usual


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

You need tickets? I though the government just entered our health card numbers?
No wonder I never win


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Clap at all the voluntary taxes being offered


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

you wish us "the clap"?

for shame, macdoc, for shame....


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Just bought a 649 ticket this morning...It's up to $40 million now.

D


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I am with Dave........buy a few tickets for fun..........and ignore Cameo's odds, in that there is still that one chance...............and follow GuyToronto into his "space / time refractor" and buy whatever he buys. That way, we shall split the $40 million.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm using numbers 1,2,3,4,5,6

/Same odds of winning as any other lotto combination.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> You have a greater chance of being killed in a car accident driving to the store to get your ticket than you have of winning the jackpot.


People die everyday in car accidents. Somebody always eventually wins the 6/49.

I'll take the $40 million over death any day.

You can't win if you don't play.


----------



## DJM (Feb 21, 2005)

It always kills me how nuts some people get when the jackpot is huge, yet they don't waste their time when it's $2 million. What would Freud say?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"You can't win if you don't play." And you can't die driving to the store if you don't drive to the store. How is that time warp machine coming along?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Cameo said:


> The odds of winning are 1 in 14 million


That is only if you play one set of 6 numbers, and are hoping for the big jackpot.

You can actually reduce your odds to 1 in 500,000 by playing 8 numbers over 28 combinations (mind you, then you are spending close to $60 on lotto tickets, but not a bad idea for an office pool)

6 numbers in 1 combination ($2) - 1 in 14,000,000

7 numbers in 7 combinations ($14) - 1 in 2,000,000

8 numbers in 28 combinations ($56) - 1 in 500,000

9 numbers in 84 combinations ($168) - 1 in 170,000

10 numbers in 210 combinations ($420) - 1 in 67,000

Bear in mind that with only 14,000,000 possible combinations (that's $28 million in lottery tickets), if you bought every combination AND where the only winner, you would come out $12 million ahead of the game. But if more than one ticket is a winner, you are screwed.

Here is where is gets fun. You can win a good chunk of money with 5 numbers plus the bonus number. It was $700,000 last week. $100,000 this week. For safety, lets shoot for $50,000 spent in tickets.

With 7 numbers drawn (6 plus the bonus) and the requirment to get at least 6 of those 7 for a decent prize...

17 numbers in 20,000 combinations ($40,000) - 1 in 220 chance of winning a decent prize.

Mind you, that also means you have 219 in 220 chance of losing.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

GuyToronto, forget about the odds.............get to work on that machine. We might just discover a "worm hole".......or even a "doxie hole", but that is reserved for prizes of $100 million +.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Lottery = gullibility tax


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Lottery = gullibility tax". True, but there are a variety of charities, and especially the people they serve, that shall greatly benefit if my "gullibility" turns to luck. We shall see.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> "You can't win if you don't play."


Right. I've been doing stats waayyy too long to buy more than one ticket, but I *will* buy that one ticket........ Unless, of course, I get rubbed out driving/walking/biking to the store.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

My first prototype.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

rgray, you have a greater chance to win the $40 on your own than being "rubbed out driving/walking/biking to the store", which, I assume to mean that you shall die at the hands of The Mob. You don't strike me as "hit man/woman" material.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

GuyTO, now we are talking REAL possibilities..................


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

rgray, this just in from CNN.com. You are somewhat safer now.

PALERMO, Italy (Reuters) -- "Italian carabinieri military police on Sunday arrested a major Sicilian Mafia boss who had been on the run for five years, police said.

They said Umberto Di Fazio, 42, considered to be the leader of the Cosa Nostra's notorious Santapaola clan, was captured near Enna, a mountaintop town in the center of the island."


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I've 'dropped' a lot more on my annual pilgramige to Vegas than I'll drop on a few number combos for the Lottery. LOL! Call it voluntary taxation or gambling...$40mil is a nice chunk of change if you draw the lucky number.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I was just quoting the stats from the radio. I really have no idea - Well after your post I guess I do.

I will play and hope - if more than one person wins and it is split two or three ways - heck I still end up with a bundle, can help out everyone in my familiy, give to charity, help out friends and still live comfortably for the rest of my life.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

DJM said:


> It always kills me how nuts some people get when the jackpot is huge, yet they don't waste their time when it's $2 million. What would Freud say?


size really does matter?


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Bet your arse it does!!!!! 

But if you have the "touch" as well , then all your dreams will come true.

That's why i never played the lottery!!!!!!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> You don't strike me as "hit man/woman" material.


OK, let's say you are correct.....


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*Lotteries:*

Tax on the poor.
Tax on the stupid.
Tax on those who don't do well in math.

Anyone heard any others?

_(And, yes, I will be buying a ticket.)_


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

rgray, from your public profile I see "itinerant, indigent academic". Now, if you were a forensic accountant for the RCMP, or a provincial or federal judge trying to prosecute mob rackateering, then I would say you are in the area of being a target for a "hit". 

What is your area of "academics"?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> What is your area of "academics"?


Neurotoxicology in the psychology department at Carleton: effects of exposure to, primarily, nicotine and marijuana both prenatally and during youth. I teach intro psych and intro stats in psych at Carleton and at UNBSJ.

A recent paper on effects of marijuana on IQ that can be easily found on the web. 

More recently, but you'll need a subscription, or through your university library, to get more than an abstract: (2005) The Neurocognitive Consequences of Marijuana– a comparison with pre-drug performance. Neurotoxicology & Teratology, 27(213-239).


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> Lotteries:
> 
> Tax on the poor.
> Tax on the stupid.
> Tax on those who don't do well in math.


Sin tax
Cash cow
Indigene's revenge ( made that up  )

I LOVE Americans or Europeans spending time in casinos ...keep those voluntary taxes flowing.


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

*Here are the winning numbers...*

4 8 15 16 23 42

Be careful how you use them.

Trev


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC said:


> What strategy will you or your group employ to try and win the big one?


Hey, I didn't play.. and guess what! I won $2!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Where is it $32 million, I read it was $40 million

http://www.lottolore.com/lotto649.html

Never mind...
I just reread the thread starter and noticed that as usual the title can't be edited.


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

Hmm how about this,
What are some ideas to pick a personal set of numbers that one should purchase every game?


----------



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

Lucky for me I have money to burn - so I'll be buying a few...


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

We have a weekly pool at work of 27 people. Buy $28 worth of insta-piks weekly, Super-7 or 649. When the draw is big, over $12,000,000, we'll throw a few dollars in to boost it. All insta piks on 649 this week.
The office staff have a weekly pool too, $1 gets you in, about 50 people in that pool.


----------

